# Nsfw



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Hottest shred sluts ever


----------



## wassup wassup (Dec 16, 2011)

you da man


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

chick with the bolt-on's is gross

edit:

wow they go full on, wasn't expecting that, wonder why the asian chick with the fake tits refused to take her panties off ?

vimeo > youtube


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

excellent post.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

that...was..awesome.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Brings a whole new meaning to snow porn.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> chick with the bolt-on's is gross.




Nah, they're all pretty good looking.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

who are these girls? this is fucking awesome!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

God bless America


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting, beers are owed.

One of those brunettes is really hot.

The blond is so skanky......i threw up a bit. Fake tits are lame.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I found my new favorite snowboarding flick...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> The blond is so skanky......i threw up a bit. Fake tits are lame.


Agreed, not attracted to that.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Tierra Lee
Joanna Mahaffy
Kana Mayhem
Chelsea Brooke


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

Stupid finn just learned what NSFW means... Luckily I have the corner place in our office.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Takes snow bunnies to a whole new level.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Very hot. Very hot.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Was surprised they could actually snowboard, still pretty fucking stupid vid though.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Video deleted!!!  lol


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

REPOST i didn't get to see


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I'm surprised it was up for as long as it was..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

BoredPanda said:


> REPOST i didn't get to see


As posted to my FB last week 



http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=73172191&id=161531981&hash=5a0b16d945b3a6b0&hd=3


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fake tits girl probally had some visable STDs


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wonder why we don't get girls like that on the mountains I board!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

im amazed !


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Why can't I save this to put on file with the rest of my snowboarding movies? lol


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

AS I said...Delicious.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Removed! Dislike.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Effing. Awesome.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes!!


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Dec 24, 2011)

Will make anyone wanna go snowboarding.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I'm getting old. 

One of the salient thoughts watching that vid was "Man, I sure am glad that none of those nude harpies are my gf/daughter".

I'm going to go cry now.


----------

